# Screw Kohler and thier engineers.



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

If you happen to see this toilet, run, run very far away. The original plumber used a wax ring instead of the gasket needed to set this toilet. After two weeks of waiting for a gasket we got it working. They called yesterday with a stoppage, the same toilet we repaired and another heap of junk in a different bathroom both stopped up in their respective stacks.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I installed one it was a Mfer. I did not furnish it and swear to never do it again. 6 hours.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like total crap. Does it flush out the back through that trap? What conclusion did you come to as to why they both stopped up their stacks? Does it not flush enough water?

I hate when manufacturers try to reinvent the wheel


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

The toilet in the master bath I pulled out wet wipes, I would have to assume that was the case in the hall bath as well, did not pull anything out on that. These toilets flush like crap which could be the cause, it is 3" pvc in the ceiling. The trap in the back I would guess could be adapted to a rear flush or normal flush toilet. 

This thing has long rods that mount the toilet to the floor, they run through the seat holes onto wood set closet bolts with 1/4" rods. The first toilet I pulled one of the wood bolts broke off so I ended up having to drill the old threads out of the coupling and replace the bolt.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> If you happen to see this toilet, run, run very far away. The original plumber used a wax ring instead of the gasket needed to set this toilet. After two weeks of waiting for a gasket we got it working. They called yesterday with a stoppage, the same toilet we repaired and another heap of junk in a different bathroom both stopped up in their respective stacks.


Looks like a Caroma wannabe....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Another college educated 'engineer' re-designing something. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

except that caroma looks like it uses screws at the bottom of the bowl. These asinine toilets use a 2ft long 1/4" rod through the seat holes to bolt to the floor. Also appears the water supply isn't hidden behind the bowl and in need of inline shutoff valves on the flex supply just to remove the tank. All that stuff in the second picture is what is needed to pull that toilet.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I put one of those in a few years ago, what a pain!! Never again


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Never put one in or repair one but thanks for the heads up !!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, the shutoff is in the tank. Those long rods, well mine are forever epoxied in the floor.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks about as stupid as the Toto "universal rough-in" apparatus that they use on a lot of their 1-piece toilets. Pure garbage.

A plain jane Wellworth, Drake, or Gerber is all I offer these days. I tell people to avoid most 1-piece toilets


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Drumma Plumma said:


> That looks about as stupid as the Toto "universal rough-in" apparatus that they use on a lot of their 1-piece toilets. Pure garbage.
> 
> A plain jane Wellworth, Drake, or Gerber is all I offer these days. I tell people to avoid most 1-piece toilets


 Ever try the Toto Ultramax II ? Thats an awesome 1-piece toilet. No plastic boot. Washes the rim good.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I just like the thread title.!


----------

